# Elizabeth Wardwell



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Elizabeth Wardwell was always thought of as a kind old woman. Recent suspect of Akash has led some to believe her to be a w..... no, of course not. Not kind old Elizabeth, she's just a poor old woman, right...........


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another great creation Tyler...I'm looking forward to seeing them all together in your 2010 haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... and creepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What big eye's you have Grandma! Liz looks quite creepy.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

She's a witch!!! Burn her!!! Keep the great work comin Tyler.

BTW, where do you store your millions of props?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the sneer she has!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good Tyler and great expression on her face!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love her! Your creations all have such wonderful expressions and character!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

She looks great!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> She's a witch!!! Burn her!!! Keep the great work comin Tyler.
> 
> BTW, where do you store your millions of props?


Thanks guys!!
And, well the shed, crawlspace, and my room!haha I have bunkbeds and the entire top is filled with stuff! I have half the tree up there.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. Yeah, storage is always an issue.


----------

